# Memorial Weekend Fatties



## vision (May 28, 2011)

The camera is fixed so here are pictures of my second and third fatties from this afternoon.

The first fatty is bratwurst, American cheese, onions, jalapeno olives, and Tabasco.














The second is a by the book Bacon Explosion.



















Using apple wood and RO. I've finally dialed in the smokenator and this cook was perfect.


----------



## jimmismoking (May 28, 2011)

This looks so tasty. I should have thought about doing a Fattie for Memorial Weekend as well. Enjoy!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 28, 2011)

Nice looking smoke there!


----------



## windshield king (May 28, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (May 29, 2011)

Those are a couple of good looking fatties!


----------



## africanmeat (May 30, 2011)

looks great


----------



## jefflisa828 (Jun 1, 2011)

good lookin fatties there


----------



## dtcunni (Jun 1, 2011)

Good looking fatty and good job on the bacon weave! I need to learn how to do that!


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 1, 2011)

Man your making me hungry!


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice fatties


----------



## stwallace (Jun 7, 2011)

That looks amazing.  Newbie question here but what is it called that you rolled them in?


----------

